# DIY project. My first big, dry enclosure.



## Nonnack (Jan 7, 2018)

Its made for my B. hamorii female, she is still too small so enclosure will be empty for at least a month. As tank I used 30 cm (12 in) glass cube, made from 4mm glass. 

























There is a water dish, and stone is fake  Plant is _Zamioculcas zamiifolia._

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 2


----------



## Marvinxox (Jan 7, 2018)

This piece of wood and the naturalistic backround look amazing.
The whole thing looks amazing - as if it was taken straight from nature.
I´m amazed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks man! That was my goal to make it as natural as possible. Like a little piece of this scenery :






This is actually picture of natural habitat of B. auratum. There are also other nice pics in this site : http://www.tarantulasdemexico.com/en/biotopos_en.htm
Looks like Brachys don't live in dry desert 

I am also happy about water dish that I made. Can you see it? No? Good, because i hate water dishes, it usually destroys whole natural look of enclosure, and I don't want to see it;P But sometimes water dish is must. 
I made it from plastic container from mp3 player or something, lot of stuff is packed into this kind of containers, you just need to find interesting shape, melt it a little bit with lighter or even better with heat gun, if you have it. Cut with scissors to proper size, and thats it. If you push it into substrate and fill with water it looks like natural pool of water, puddle or something. Nice and free

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shannon1978 (Jan 8, 2018)

Love this enclosure. All of your set ups that I've seen look great. But I especially like this one lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 9, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> Thanks man! That was my goal to make it as natural as possible. Like a little piece of this scenery :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the idea of deforming the plastic!


----------



## viper69 (Jan 9, 2018)

How did you make the background? The way I've seen it done is just wet soil applied to the back and let to dry. Same for you?


----------



## Nonnack (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes, I also added some silicone (this brown dots) to make some holding points. And to make this nice cracks you need to use clay, make it wet, let it dry, and thats all. The clay I bought in fishing shop, I am not sure why fishers need clay, to lure fishes or something, doesn't matter, it was there, nice and clean also in few types and colors


----------



## Ponkan (Jan 10, 2018)

This looks super cool! Any do's and don'ts for building one of these terrariums?


----------



## Nonnack (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks. Its my first enclosure in this type, and its still not tested, I am not sure if everything will work really well, so I don't feel like I can give any do's and don'ts.
But I may have some suggestions:
When making this kind of clay background, make sure it is holding really well, dry clay is heavy and fragile, and may hurt T if fall down.
If you want stones in enclosure, its better to make fake ones from styrofoam, real ones are heavy and also may be dangerous for T.
I don't know what else I can say. If you have any specific questions feel free to ask


----------



## Ponkan (Jan 10, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> Thanks. Its my first enclosure in this type, and its still not tested, I am not sure if everything will work really well, so I don't feel like I can give any do's and don'ts.
> But I may have some suggestions:
> When making this kind of clay background, make sure it is holding really well, dry clay is heavy and fragile, and may hurt T if fall down.
> If you want stones in enclosure, its better to make fake ones from styrofoam, real ones are heavy and also may be dangerous for T.
> I don't know what else I can say. If you have any specific questions feel free to ask


I saw your L. parahybana enclosure. How do you make those den? They look super nice and super natural!


----------



## Nonnack (Jan 10, 2018)

I used cork sheet to crate 'ceiling' of den. Glued it with silicone, or maybe hot glue, don't remember. Covered it with coco peat, dry moss,  and few pieces of bark. Here is a quick picture from back side.


----------



## Ponkan (Jan 10, 2018)

I see! Thanks! So the sides of the cork flat ceiling, I just glue some pieces of bark? Also you glue the cork flat to the side of the enclosure right?


----------



## Nonnack (Jan 10, 2018)

To side of enclosure, to bottom of enclosure. Just make sure it is holding well. My L P likes to sit on top of its hide, and she weights a lot, so it has to be secured


----------



## Ponkan (Jan 10, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> To side of enclosure, to bottom of enclosure. Just make sure it is holding well. My L P likes to sit on top of its hide, and she weights a lot, so it has to be secured


Thank you very much! I have super tiny slings but I really want to make a terrarium already. I just love plants and landscaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

